# 11000 versus 97597



## CatchTheWind (Mar 23, 2015)

Can someone please help me understand the difference between 11000 and 97597?

Thanks!


----------



## Bernadette10 (Nov 29, 2018)

*11000 vs 97597*

11000 sounds like it's more for closed skin, and 97597 sounds like it's more for open wounds or ulcers. From Coders' Desk Reference for procedures:

11000-11001 - The physician surgically removes extensive diseased or infected skin. The skin may be of an eczematous nature possessing erythema, vesicles, and scales. Bacteria or fungus may be causing the skin infection. Wet compresses are used initially to remove scaly skin. Abrasive techniques may be employed to remove remaining scales. A scalpel may be used to decompress vesicles and excise dead skin. After debridement, topical lubricants and antibiotic preparations are placed on the skin. Report 11000 for up to 10 percent of the body surface. Report 11001 once for each additional 10 percent of the body surface, or part thereof, in addition to the primary procedure.

97597-97598 - A health care provider performs wound care management by using selective debridement techniques to remove devitalized or necrotic tissue from an open wound. Selective techniques are those in which the provider has complete control over which tissue is removed and which is left behind, and include high-pressure waterjet with or without suction and sharp debridement using scissors, a scalpel, or forceps. Wound assessment, topical applications, instructions regarding ongoing care of the wound, and the possible use of a whirlpool for treatment are included in these codes. Report 97597 for a total wound surface area less than or equal to 20 sq cm and 97598 for each additional 20 sq cm or part thereof.


----------



## Sburton828 (Dec 4, 2018)

*11000 vs 97597*

97597 category is for wound care management typically done by wound care specialty groups whereas 11000 can be done by any provider


----------

